# help!



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my ph tested 6.0 and my ammonia tested 1.0







what should i do


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

did you recently add blackwater extract or something that would make your ph so low? sometimes using certain chemicals will just convert ammonia into a non toxic form and will still show up on the test so hopefully this is the case. If your nitrites read high also then I would guess your tank isnt cycled.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Need more info...

How long was your tank setup?
What's the pH of your tap water?
Size of tank, inhabitants, feeding and water change schedule?
Done anything different lately?

Fortunately, ammonia is less toxic at low pH.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Sounds to me you might not be doing enough water changes. Check your tap reading first. Tell us more about your tank.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yes if you don't perform regular water changes you ph will drop to the low 6s...also an amonia reading of 1 is doubble the highes I would ever let it get....do water changes asap and loow out for the PH spike you are likely to get afterwards.


----------

